# Need help finding a backpack



## sagittariansrock (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi all
I am looking for a backpack with the features below:
1. About 24-30 liters capacity. Vertically deep enough to hold the 135L/pro body.
2. Will be quite ergonomic- a rigid frame will be great.
3. Primary use will be carrying through airports on my back- doesn't need to hold non-photographic stuff, easy access not a necessity (I shall be buying a Lowepro transit for that).
4. Laptop sleeve will be big enough for 15" MBP and will be towards my back.
5. Tripod holder of some sort if I need to carry it.
6. As low a profile as possible. 
7. <$ 200 will be great.

The backpacks I have looked at are Thinktank Streetwalker HD and Tenba Shootout 24L, but I have no personal experience with either brand. Any input on those as well as other suggestions will be very helpful.


----------



## lintoni (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a Tamrac Adventure 10, which doesn't scream "camera gear, try and steal me!". It will take your laptop with ease, it should take your body with lens attached, but I'm not sure you're looking for a 3 compartment bag? Camera stuff at bottom/other junk on top/laptop against your back. I *believe* that it would just pass as carry-on luggage, but haven't tried myself. Tripod carrying isn't its greatest strength - you're meant to buy a couple of straps to attach to the bottom to hold the tripod. I fin it better to use one of the mesh drinks pockets and use the straps to hol the tripod to the side of the rucksack. 

I wouldn't have mentioned the Tamrac, but nobody else has replied!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 6, 2014)

lintoni said:


> I have a Tamrac Adventure 10, which doesn't scream "camera gear, try and steal me!". It will take your laptop with ease, it should take your body with lens attached, but I'm not sure you're looking for a 3 compartment bag? Camera stuff at bottom/other junk on top/laptop against your back. I *believe* that it would just pass as carry-on luggage, but haven't tried myself. Tripod carrying isn't its greatest strength - you're meant to buy a couple of straps to attach to the bottom to hold the tripod. I fin it better to use one of the mesh drinks pockets and use the straps to hol the tripod to the side of the rucksack.
> 
> I wouldn't have mentioned the Tamrac, but nobody else has replied!



Yeah, I am a little surprised by the lack of responses yet, but hopefully people will comment over the weekend. But definitely appreciate your mentioning Tamrac- I shall look into the backpack. At this point I am looking at all options.


----------



## SloPhoto (Jun 6, 2014)

This is my weapon of choice ... 

Comfy for the long haul, well padded, laptop space and some good supports for tripod (on both sides). Get it from REI and you can get at least 10% back as dividend ... or catch a good sale. Plus - return it if you don't like it.

http://www.rei.com/product/860242/mountainsmith-borealis-camera-pack


----------



## Synkka (Jun 6, 2014)

I have the streetwalker harddrive it's a great bag, very comfortable and easy to customise the layout. I have done a few international trips with it and never had issues with it on planes. Build quality is excellent and ergonomics are very good too.
I have no experience with the tenba, but the thinktank is a great bag.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 7, 2014)

I could probably review about 15 different Backpacks I've owned & tried, but perhaps just get straight to the best all round backpacks I've owned & continued to use.

Gura Gear Battaflea, 32 & 26, absolutely the best Packs I've ever used.The 32L carries the 600f/4 II in one side when required comfortably. The 26L carries the 200-400f/4 in one side when I don't need the extra size of the 32L, if I'm travelling with my Sons then I take both plus just recently purchased the Uninta from Gura Gear for my youngest son, I am not so impressed with the Uninta, should have bought the 18L Battaflea.

Unfortunately only the Battaflea 18L has a Laptop Compartment.

One Bag is never enough when you consider you want to carry the gear necessary, and get it into the overhead locker of a commercial jet, the depth of some packs make this difficult, I've never had an issue with the Battaflea.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jun 7, 2014)

Keep it simple and inexpensive. Get a basic daypack. Get some individual lens cases from LowePro and put it all in the daypack loose. Add whatever else you need to carry like batteries etc and put them in the smaller pockets. I carry my DSLR on a strap 99% of the time so it never goes in the daypack anyway. Put a water bottle in one side pocket and whatever else you need access to quickly in the other side pocket.

The daypack looks a lot less conspicuous and is multi-purpose. You aren't locked into an expensive black photo bag with dividers built for lenses, etc and nothing else that screams PHOTO GEAR!!! to everyone that sees it.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 7, 2014)

I looked for months online for a low profile backpack that wore like a hiking bag and held a lot of gear. Most camera backpacks look really awkward on, because they are either freakishly wide, or stick freakishly far out in the back or both. Or they were too short. I wanted a bag that was long vertically but not too wide and didn't stick out off of your back too much. 

Anyway, the only one I found like that, which was a 100% photo backpack, and not a bag that was 1/2 for clothes, was the Thule TPBP -101. 

http://www.amazon.com/Thule-TPBP-101-Perspektiv-Backpack-Black/dp/B00F4714IG

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AACti4a-DTQ

I have had the pack a year and it feels good on, holds everything i need, and doesn't look goofy. 

Don't confuse the TPBP backpack with the smaller TPDP day pack. Both look a lot alike but the bigger one holds 6-7 lenses or flashes plus 2 bodies. It depends on which size you need. 

Good luck.


----------



## P_R (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello.

I use Tamrac and have four of different sizes depending on the task. Their range is extensive and on their website each bag gives you an indication of what it can (roughly) hold. I've had no issue with them either - zips work, straps have not broken / ripped etc.

They have rigid models and with wheels, but mine are all shoulder or backpack style and the biggest meets international travel size requirements. But if i fill it, weight becomes an issue, otherwise.

with regard to tripod (manf 190b) , when travelling I place it at the base of my check in luggage as the case is strongest there. No problems after lots of travel. it also saves you trying to accommodate a long tripod with smaller camera gear. when on site I find I don't always need a tripod, but when I do it is simple enough to carry in hand. unless of course the destination is a long hike!

P.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jun 7, 2014)

Check out F-Stop. I have the "Loak" bag and I can get A 5D3, 24-70mm, 70-200mm, 24-104, batteries, grip, flash and other stuff. But they have a lot of options. 

Only thing is they take forever to actually send you the bag. But if you can wait you will get a clever. good quality bag.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 7, 2014)

@lintoni: The adventure is a nice bag, but it will probably not suffice for all my camera gear that I carry when I travel to a different city. It is very nice as a daypack though, so thanks for the suggestion.

@SloPhoto: Same as above is true for the borealis. I know it is a really good daypack, and I had almost purchased it a couple of years ago when I didn't have this much gear. But I went for the cheaper Mini trekker option. Mountainsmith makes extremely high quality gear although less famous than it deserves.

@Synkka: Thanks for the input. Are you able to put medium sized lenses vertically? Is it relatively comfortable to carry when loaded up?

@eml: The Gura Gear backpacks are great and I really like the butterfly concept, but they won't carry a 15" laptop (the Uinta will, but the laptop compartment is away from me- by the way, may I know why didn't you like it?)

@Rusty: I would be buying the Lowepro Transit (99% certain, unless something much better crops up), so I am looking for more dedicated photo equipment. I don't plan on walking the streets regularly (ironic that I am considering the Streetwalker, LOL) but mostly traveling from city to city, and keeping it in the trunk.

@ScottyP: I am very impressed with the TPBP. I was watching the video and almost about to respond to you saying it looks awesome but will be above my price range when I decided to check the price first. $ 240 for something of that quality- great. I will definitely put it in my shortlist and hopefully find a place locally to test it and buy if I like it (by the way, whichever bags I shortlist I will just try them with my gear and buy it from a local store- hence the need to make a short but effective list).

@P_R: Thanks for the info about Tamracs. I am aware they make very nice backpacks and I shall check out their website. Which ones do you have?

@Waterdonkey: I do intend to eventually get either a Loka or a Tilopa- but I don't have the funds at the moment, so maybe this Christmas (which, as you mentioned, will require a bit of forward thinking).


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 7, 2014)

You may have trouble finding a Thule bag in stock. Thule is a big name in sporting gear (ski racks, backpacks, etc) but camera stores have not yet picked up on them in mass quantities. 

I'm not terribly terribly vain, but I tried on my top 3 contenders from the usual suspects and they looked like someone slapped either a big Igloo cooler or else a big floppy pet mattress on my back. 

I got my Thule from a luggage store on sale for a little less. Either way you might want to order it and try it on if you are interested. Or the smaller daypack version is only $150.00


----------



## Synkka (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi sagittariansrock, I can fit the 135l vertically but that is the tallest I would put vertically. I think with a laptop in the bag it should still fit a 135mm vertically but it might be tight, that should give you an idea of the depth. I find the bag very comfortable, I like that it sits well off your back for airflow and I use the chest strap often. The waist strap is good as it folds away but I never use it as I am tall (6'5") waist straps on most bags for me sit in odd spots. I often have it loaded very heavy through airports, maybe 15kg. I find it as comfortable as a heavy bag can be, the back is padded well and you can adjust and move the straps to suit. Overall I am very happy with the bag it's well made like all the thinktank products, and I have never had an issue with its size for flights which is really important to me.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 7, 2014)

Synkka said:


> Hi sagittariansrock, I can fit the 135l vertically but that is the tallest I would put vertically. I think with a laptop in the bag it should still fit a 135mm vertically but it might be tight, that should give you an idea of the depth. I find the bag very comfortable, I like that it sits well off your back for airflow and I use the chest strap often. The waist strap is good as it folds away but I never use it as I am tall (6'5") waist straps on most bags for me sit in odd spots. I often have it loaded very heavy through airports, maybe 15kg. I find it as comfortable as a heavy bag can be, the back is padded well and you can adjust and move the straps to suit. Overall I am very happy with the bag it's well made like all the thinktank products, and I have never had an issue with its size for flights which is really important to me.




Thanks a lot, that is very useful firsthand information for me. This is quite good news re the TT Streetwalker. 
BTW, sweet wildlife photos on your FlickR album! I'm glad I checked it out.


----------



## christianronnel (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi sagittariansrock,

I would like to recommend another F-stop bag, the Kenti. It pretty much satisfies most of the features you listed:
1. It's 25L bag that can hold a 5D3 with 70-200LII attached. I don't have the 135L but I think it's a smaller lens.
2. The pack is quite rigid and does not lose it's shape plus the ample padding will give you peace of mind. The ergonomics is great and it fits me quite well 5'10". Even though it can get very heavy once I'm done stuffing it, I don't notice the weight at all once on my shoulder and the pack belt secured, I can hike for hours comfortably.
3. I travel a lot and this has now been my primary bag because it fits easier on the overhead compartment even on commuter size planes.
4. Unfortunately it will not fit an older type 15" MBP but it may fit the retina display one. There are 2 compartments that can be used for laptops/tablet. One inside the main compartment accessed from top and another in the compartment for water bladder which can fit up to 13" MBP
5. As you're probably already familiar with their "gate keeper" attachment so you can carry something like a tripod in front of the bag
6. It is the lowest profile bag I've tried in this carrying capacity and I've had several high end bags from Kata, Lowepro and Think Tank. It was designed for bikers so it has to be low profile.
7. The price is a little bit more than what you wanted but it's definitely worth it. You mentioned that you were also considering the Tilopa. I own the Tilopa and it's a good bag. I used for a 5-day trek in the mountains when I visited The Philippines. But frankly that bag is just way too big. I don't use it anymore because I can haul everything I need for a weekend trip in the Kenti. The only reason I can picture myself using it again is if I'm trekking through the entire trip. It's an overkill for car- or base-camping.

Just to give you an idea on the packs capacity, the gear that I usually carry in the bag are as follows
left camera compartment: 5D3 with attached 16-35L or 24-70L along with Lee square filters, filter holder, extra batteries and charger
right camera compartment: 7D with 70-200 or 70-300L attached, or 70-300L and either the 24-70 or 16-35.
front pocket: Lee GND filter set, iPad mini with keyboard, passport and other travel document, CF card reader CF/SD cards, intervalometer
Roll top compartment: MacBook Air, phone and laptop chargers, some change of clothes for 2 days and a rain coat.

You can imagine what must that pack weigh and yet I barely notice it in actual use. Try it, you may not have to buy any other bags after this one. So saving you money in the long run.

Cheers!
Christian


----------



## Synkka (Jun 7, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thanks a lot, that is very useful firsthand information for me. This is quite good news re the TT Streetwalker.
> BTW, sweet wildlife photos on your FlickR album! I'm glad I checked it out.



No Worries, let me know if you want any more information, I can take some photos if you need.

And thanks for the kind words on my photos


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 7, 2014)

@ Synkka: I think I'll need to try it out now. But thanks a lot for the offer for photos.

@ Christian: Thanks for suggesting Kenti- it does look nice, but I think it will be too small for my camera gear and for my laptop. 
P.S.: You too have a beautiful portfolio. I am getting bonus perks from asking this question.


----------



## Skirball (Jun 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> @ Christian: Thanks for suggesting Kenti- it does look nice, but I think it will be too small for my camera gear and for my laptop.



Then go bigger. I used to salivate over the f-Stop Loki and Tilopa. Came close to pulling the trigger several times, but seeing as how I no longer rock climb or mountaineer, I just couldn't justify it. Still... those are some nice looking packs.

http://shop.fstopgear.com/us/products/mountain.html


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 9, 2014)

Skirball said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > @ Christian: Thanks for suggesting Kenti- it does look nice, but I think it will be too small for my camera gear and for my laptop.
> ...



As I mentioned, I do plan to get the Loka sometime later this year. I need a few things sorted out first.
It might even happen sooner if I get a good used deal.


----------

